# INTJ or INTP - how to tell them apart



## WinterInEden (Apr 27, 2017)

What are, in your opinion, the best ways to tell make sure an INTP and an INTJ are not mistyped as each other? How would you tell them apart?


----------



## justkenzie (Feb 11, 2014)

The best way would be through cognitive functions as they use opposite functions.

INTP - Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INTJ - Ni, Te, Fi, Se

So the easiest way would be to figure out if they use introverted thinking or extroverted thinking. That would be the easiest difference to recognize I think. 

Introverted Thinking (Ti):

Logic based on whatever makes sense to you.
Interested in information primarily to analyze it.
Efficiency in theory more than in practice.

Extraverted Thinking (Te):

Logic usually derived based on facts and empirical evidence.
Interested in information primarily for how it can be used to accomplish something
Efficiency in practice more than in theory.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Intp is much more chill and laid back.. And lazier than intj.

Intp much prefer harmony over intj


----------



## Gojira (Dec 18, 2015)

You can tell from their eyes. INTPs have a bit of a dreamy look. They tend to look around at their surroundings when talking. INTJs are a bit more serious/somber. If they've taken an interest in you, they'll stare you down.


----------



## Lann the Clever (Jan 30, 2017)

Simple.

If you can't tell whether they are an INTP or INTJ just insult his/her intelligence. If they laugh at you they are an INTP, if they quickly develop a murderous aura then they are an INTJ.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

My best experience so far in differentiating these two has been by reading _Gifts Differing_. A lot of the posts here seem to be geared towards stereotypes built up by internet communities over the years, but here is how you'd see the expressed Extraverted Thinking and Introverted Thinking processes detailed in the book:


*Extraverted Thinking**Introverted Thinking*Is fed from objective data - facts and borrowed ideas.Is fed from subjective and unconscious roots - archetypes.Depends upon the facts of experience and regards the abstract idea as unsubstantial and of negligible importance.Depends upon the abstract idea as the decisive factor, and values facts chiefly as illustrative proofs of the idea.Relies on facts outside of the thinker, which are more decisive than the thinking itself, for soundness and value.Relies on the thinker's powers of observation and appreciation and use of the inner wealth of inherited experience for soundness and value.Has as its goal the solution of practical problems, discovery and classification of facts, criticism and modification of generally accepted ideas, planning of programs, and developing of formulas.Has as its goal formulating questions, creating theories, opening up prospects, yielding insight, and finally, seeing how external facts fit into the framework of the idea or theory it has created.Dwells upon the details of the concrete case, including irrelevancies.Seizes upon the similarities of the concrete case, dismissing irrelevancies.Has a tendency to multiply facts until their meaning is smothered and thinking paralyzed.Has a tendency to neglect facts or coerce them into agreement with the idea, selecting only those that support the idea.Consists of a succession of concrete representations that are set in motion not so much by an inner thought activity as by the changing stream of sense perceptions.Consists of an inner thought activity, tied loosely if at all to the stream of sense impressions, which are dimmed by the vividness of the stream of inner impressions.

Compare also for the expressions of Intuition for a person in question.


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

INTJs act to fulfill plans while INTPs go more with the flow.

In my experience:

INTP is more likely to be late for a date.
INTP will probably handle unexpected events or changing circumstances better.
INTJ is more likely to have a long-term plan for their future.
INTJ is more likely to take action (while INTPs may be carried away in their thoughts for a while).


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I happen to socialize with a few INTJs (online), had an INTJ boyfriend and currently have an INTP boyfriend for ~9 years. 
As a Ne user myself, I can pinpoint certain differences that make it easier. When I talk to INTJs, they tend to focus on one subject and as my Ne makes me stray, I notice that they still interpret what I say to be within the scope of the initial subject, which many times leads to confusion on their part as they misunderstand. I think that's a difference between Ne-X and Ni-Te. The INTJ will "hyperfocus" and their Ni will try to gather as much data as possible, which can become confusing if they are discussing with a Ne person as the "data" will become rather random and nonsensical. Funny thing is, sometimes they will find a way to take what I give them and give it direction that I hadn't thought of, which I find fascinating and quite attractive (INTJs are my fatal attraction). The INTJs I seem to be getting along with the best are those that are slightly more Ni than others, while those who are more Te-focused tend to become a little annoying more easily as they get too hung up on details and ruin my Ne-scapades, not to mention how their Fi is usually more undeveloped and they tend to be very dismissive of it. But that's only from my experiences, not saying it's necessarily this way for everyone. Also, if you talk more personally with an INTJ they will eventually reveal their future-oriented mind which is curious for someone who's not future-oriented at all, like me.

As for the INTP, they participate in my Ne-scapades and are very open-ended in our discussions and they don't show a need for conclusion. It's hard to explain Ti as I don't understand it very well, at least on it's own. Generally there is a feeling of lack of pressure. My INTP boyfriend usually can tell exactly how my mood is and has some good insight on why (even when I don't), after so many years of interacting with me and knowing me, his Fe is very sensitive to my moods and his Ti is very sharp in analyzing me. An unhealthy/immature INTP can have pretty whack ideas on how things (people) work, because their external data-gathering isn't that great and their Ti relies on their unhealthy state of being to derive conclusions, especially since Ne will feed them with random data that they will interpret through that unhealthy Ti. All these again from my experiences only.

Arguments between INTJ and INTP tend to be gruesome :laughing:


----------



## Winter Queen (May 16, 2017)

A free ebook on INTJs (The Secret Life of INTJs) has a section dedicated to comparisons between the two, because they can appear quite similar. It starts on page 34.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Winter Queen said:


> A free ebook on INTJs (The Secret Life of INTJs) has a section dedicated to comparisons between the two, because they can appear quite similar. It starts on page 34.


Thank you for linking this. As it turns out there is one on INTPs as well, which I spent most of the night reading.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

Ask them what their plan for world domination is. If they don't have one... INTP


----------



## RSpinoza (Jun 14, 2017)

I've known a lot of confirmed INTP and INTJs irl, you'll meet many in most engineering field. Somehow I've been really good at rallying them :laughing:. Common difference between them is on how they dress.

INTPs genuinely don't care much how people perceive them. I mean if there was no dress code in our University, I can easily imagine them attending a class with just their pajamas. INTJs have more appreciation to fashion.


INTJs are more likely to be intellectually arrogant (usually through sarcasm), INTPs will attack you with pure honesty.
INTJs are usually more goal-oriented and ambitious, ambition is born inside. INTP friend: _"I don't think you need to plan, just wait for it to come"_, ambition is born outside.
Many INTPs I know have some serious, _"I need to do unique, feel unique, think unique... I MUST BE UNIQUE!"_ complex.:laughing:

In knawledge: INTP area over depth; INTJ depth over area.
Emotions: INTP soft exterior - hard interior; INTJ hard exterior - soft interior.
In walking: INTP walks slower and they are often daydreaming; INTJ walks faster, with chin up, looking really determined to get some shit done. They daydream too... only when they choose to.
In solving: INTJ is more likely to think first how to approach a problem (may even plan (e.g. flowcharting) how to think/solve), then solve. INTP is more likely to dive in then solve and learn/adapt as they go.
In spontaneity: INTJ - _"Spontaneity is an option"_; INTP - _"Spontaneity is spontaneous"_
INTJs are far more likely to be judgemental.
INTJs are better fakers.
INTJs are more likely to be insensitive.
INTPs will study out of curiosity and fun; INTJs will study out of curiosity and necessity.
INTPs will blow their nose on public; INTJs will avoid if possible.
Both can be messy/disorganized, but INTJs tend to be messily organized.


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

RSpinoza said:


> INTPs will blow their nose on public; INTJs will avoid if possible.


I don't know what to say :laughing: :dry:


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

RSpinoza said:


> Both can be messy/disorganized, but INTJs tend to be messily organized.


Reminds me of when I was observing to a coworker that my desk was messy and she said it was an organized mess. :laughing:


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

Gojira said:


> You can tell from their eyes. INTPs have a bit of a dreamy look. They tend to look around at their surroundings when talking. INTJs are a bit more serious/somber. If they've taken an interest in you, they'll stare you down.


ahahaha... this is so true... INTJ's look like school teachers ready to give a lecture. INTP's look like they would rather be sleeping.



PiT said:


> Reminds me of when I was observing to a coworker that my desk was messy and she said it was an organized mess. :laughing:


lol... INTP try to stay minimalist in order to keep some kind of order. They know as soon as it gets messy they will have NFI where anything is.



Santa Gloss said:


> I don't know what to say :laughing: :dry:


you know you have a sensitive and self conscious INTP, not if they blow their nose in public but if they use a tissue.


----------



## Iconoclastor (Jun 7, 2017)

PiT said:


> Reminds me of when I was observing to a coworker that my desk was messy and she said it was an organized mess. :laughing:


That's totally my desk! If I try to put stuff away and be more orderly, I forget where it is. So the organized mess remains....


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

I think I have worn matching socks about 5 times in the last decade or two. Pretty sure that would annoy an INTJ.

I don't really ever have a plan, even if I have a list of things I need to do there is no plan involved. INTJ would probably have time sort of time line and know what's going to be involved in each thing on the list before starting the first thing on the list. Maybe? Can an INTJ confirm this?


----------



## stathamspeacoat (Dec 10, 2016)

knifey said:


> I think I have worn matching socks about 5 times in the last decade or two. Pretty sure that would annoy an INTJ.
> 
> I don't really ever have a plan, even if I have a list of things I need to do there is no plan involved. INTJ would probably have time sort of time line and know what's going to be involved in each thing on the list before starting the first thing on the list. Maybe? Can an INTJ confirm this?


1. I've never paid _much _attention to whether my socks matched (unless I will be taking my shoes off somewhere), though eventually I just bought the same color socks so it didn't matter.

2. My plans are usually in an actionable form, especially if anyone knows about them. I rarely let anything out of the oven raw (if I do it is a huge sign of trust). It is not something I consciously do - if you give me a list of tasks, especially with a deadline, my brain automatically prioritizes/organizes them with consideration to factors involved and opting for a multitasking/layering strategy e.g. if I start with laundry I can do x, y, z before I have to move it to the dryer. Since I'll be in the garage to move the laundry, I can tackle this other task, etc. 

It kind of gives me a boner to create/execute a seamless, efficient plan, not gonna lie.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

stathamspeacoat said:


> 1. I've never paid _much _attention to whether my socks matched (unless I will be taking my shoes off somewhere), though eventually I just bought the same color socks so it didn't matter.
> 
> 2. My plans are usually in an actionable form, especially if anyone knows about them. I rarely let anything out of the oven raw (if I do it is a huge sign of trust). It is not something I consciously do - if you give me a list of tasks, especially with a deadline, my brain automatically prioritizes/organizes them with consideration to factors involved and opting for a multitasking/layering strategy e.g. if I start with laundry I can do x, y, z before I have to move it to the dryer. Since I'll be in the garage to move the laundry, I can tackle this other task, etc.
> 
> It kind of gives me a boner to create/execute a seamless, efficient plan, not gonna lie.


oh good gravy... If somebody gives me a list I will start at number 1. I think... well if I don't finish this list in time then the deadline was unreasonable. The end. SOMETIMES if I'm feeling especially efficient and smart I will get things on my shopping list that are somewhat in the same section and ignore the order in which they are written. sometimes... I just go from one side of the shop to the other constantly working my way down the list.


----------



## Iconoclastor (Jun 7, 2017)

stathamspeacoat said:


> 2. My plans are usually in an actionable form, especially if anyone knows about them. I rarely let anything out of the oven raw (if I do it is a huge sign of trust). It is not something I consciously do - if you give me a list of tasks, especially with a deadline, my brain automatically prioritizes/organizes them with consideration to factors involved and opting for a multitasking/layering strategy e.g. if I start with laundry I can do x, y, z before I have to move it to the dryer. Since I'll be in the garage to move the laundry, I can tackle this other task, etc.
> 
> It kind of gives me a boner to create/execute a seamless, efficient plan, not gonna lie.


I have what I call my Circular Plan. For example: If I have a number of errands to run, I think about everything I have to do and where I have to go. Then I plan out my track so I go in a "circle" with no doubling back or wasted time- I mentally map out a course before I leave home of the most efficient way to get everything done. 

But if a wrench gets thrown in my plans by someone else, look out. I get really annoyed. Like way the eff pissed off. And then I get more pissed because I know I'm being ridiculous getting pissed off in the first place. And then I get even more pissed because how dare someone mess with my master plan. And on and on. :laughing:


----------

